# 1.38 Grams of Platinum FOIL on eBay, ends soon



## NobleMetalsRecovery (Apr 20, 2009)

Just letting everyone know. If it doesn't get some more activity I may end the auction before it's over. There are too many good uses for Pt foil. Steve


----------



## NobleMetalsRecovery (Apr 20, 2009)

The Pt foil is eBay auction 130300225577


----------



## NobleMetalsRecovery (Apr 21, 2009)

If you need some, let me know, hopefully we can find out what a fair market value is for a piece of it. I do know that thin foil is worth more than the "melt" value, just how much more I don't know. Steve


----------

